# Christian Inspirational Bible Screensavers



## Lakee05 (Mar 29, 2010)

These are from the Sunday programs at my church, I thought they would be good uplifting screensavers. Hope you enjoy!


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Thanks for these!


----------



## NikeChillemi (Oct 4, 2011)

Very nice. thx.


----------



## Victoria J (Jul 5, 2011)

These are beautiful. Thank you.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Lakee05 - when are you gonna post some more of these?


----------



## Lakee05 (Mar 29, 2010)

Hope these are to your liking.


----------



## stevej (Jun 25, 2011)

Got my first Kindle, a Touch, on order so know nothing about how to take one of these and make it a screen saver. Is it pretty easy?


----------



## Lakee05 (Mar 29, 2010)

You have to jailbreak (hack) your Kindle to do it. But I don't think they jail broken the Kindle 4 or Kindle Touch yet. Right now your can only do it with the older Kindles. Sorry


----------



## George Smith (Nov 30, 2011)

Christian Inspirational Bible Screensavers plays very important role as when you read it daily you get automatically peace to your soul. And every day will be convert into great results.

Key West Hotels


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Thanks for making these available to us.


----------



## jacklelon (Dec 15, 2011)

Thanks for sharing this screen saver. I like this screensaver very much.
Absolutely I enjoyed.

Thanks one's again.


----------



## Lakee05 (Mar 29, 2010)

Wave 3 - Enjoy!  (P.S.- I didn't have my K2 handy to test these and see how they looked so feel free to post feedback. Thanks)


----------

